# Sundown SA-12 Wall Socket !



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

So... you want to know how much the SA-12 will take thermally ? Video starts at 14.5 amps (1740 watts) power drops off to the 1200 - 1400 watt range after the first 10 seconds and continues to play for a total of about 35 seconds at this power level. 

Never going below DOUBLE rated power for the entire time on straight sine wave wall socket power @ 60 Hz. The woofer is NOT broken but I decided to stop as the current continued to drop indicating the coil was getting too hot. I plan to use this one in my Jeep so I didn't want it to go until it quit 

http://www.sundownaudio.com/misc/SA-12_Production/Wall-Socket/CIMG2652.MOV

Fun stuff 

This is a Dual-2 -- first sample that I built yesterday -- so nominal load was 4 ohms. I didn't use the Dual-4 (production) since it would be either 8 ohms (not much power) or 2 ohms (too much power).


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Here we go... it FINALLY processed on YouTube:

YouTube - CIMG2652


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Part II at 2 ohms this time !

YouTube - Sundown SA-12 Wall Socket Part II

Way too much power but we did it anyway! Played 19 seconds before failure at 400-600% over rated power. Started at 3720 watts and dropped to 2472 right before failure (multiply the current by 120 volts). Don't try this at home.


----------

